# Reclaimed Wood Picnic Table



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Old Barn Knocked Down =Wood=Gorgeous New Barn=Picnic Table By Me

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Splinters_will_occur (Jul 31, 2011)

That's not a pic of the "barn" you knocked down is it?! The table looks great! I love the idea of using old lumber to make new things.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Splinters_will_occur said:


> That's not a pic of the "barn" you knocked down is it?! The table looks great! I love the idea of using old lumber to make new things.


No new one lol

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

nice table


----------



## boxerman (Oct 11, 2011)

Pretty fancy barn and table.


----------



## Lancer33 (Dec 9, 2011)

I like it.


----------



## dublinjohn (Dec 27, 2011)

Pure class! Nice reclaim, I like it.


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

thats a realy great table and benchs. I realy like the mortis and tennons on the top of the benches


----------

